# Country Critters in the city



## bacaraj (Aug 23, 2008)

my friend sent this to me thought I'd share it


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL!!! 
We have bunches of those cats running around!!


----------



## terryo (Aug 23, 2008)

That is too funny! I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks bacaraj I needed a good laugh this morning. I had one of those cats on my fence just the other day. Drove my dogs crazy barking at 3 am. (darn cat)


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL. My son loves cats, but that "breed" of cat is not allowed. He gets tired of them helping themselves to the catfood...and then breaking into the chicken house and further helping themselves.

My husband tells the story of years ago, when he was living in a rental trailer that had a hole in the floor by the washer. It didn't bother he and his then wife, because they had cats and the cats loved to use that hole to enter and exit the house. One night he woke up to this loud crunching noise. He thought wow those cats are noisey eating their food and went to check. It wasn't cats. Was a pair of 'possums and their young.  Needless to say, the 'possums were boxed up and relocated....and the hole fixed.


----------



## Itort (Aug 25, 2008)

Had these "cats" in the henhouse. I'd go to collect eggs, find one curled up in layer box with egg shells, would get fence tool, and feed the coyotes in neighbor's cornfield. Coyotes like those "cats".


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2008)

Itort said:


> Had these "cats" in the henhouse. I'd go to collect eggs, find one curled up in layer box with egg shells, would get fence tool, and feed the coyotes in neighbor's cornfield. Coyotes like those "cats".



That was Josh's take on how to care for those "cats" too, except he used the hoe. Not my way of doing it, but I could understand his feelings and frustrations.


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2008)

at work we joke about how there's a cat living in the store. my coworkers will get on the PA for the entire warehouse and "MEOW". last week we posted that "Found Cat" sign and laughed for hours. needless to say, management wasn't too happy.


----------

